# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  AquaBlitz11's Workbook

## AquaBlitz11

I decided I should already stop fencing about creating my own workbook here on DV to keep track of progresses while I can actually do it alone. It has been almost two weeks of brand-new subject for me to learn already, yet none of lucid dreams are experienced.  :tongue2:  Anyways, it's better shared than kept personally, isn't it? Let's get a real start with this.

*Sleeping schedule:*
- Sleeping within 10-11 PM.
- Waking up on 6 AM.
- Usual natural awakenings: 2-3 AM, and no more.

*Reality Checks:*

- Fingers counting, hands/palms check
- Time checking
- Text reading attempts

One or two of these are selected, depending on whatever I'm doing. Reality checking whenever I feel the urge to do it, or if I feel something particularly strange. However, trying to improve amount of reality checks done in a day. Occasionally, I think back on what I've done within half an hour.

*Dream Signs:*

- Game/Coding elements put to life, or even life which seems to be in-game. (Most common things are usual dialog informational/interactive boxes popping up, or letters right on my vision to watch over data.)
- Not even thinking about friends, completely forgetting them. DCs are mostly strangers/family members. Actually, I'm always almost alone in my dream. (As far as I can remember, there's only one out of all dreams which features few of my friends) Most people in my dreams are one I know real life, but they play different role here.
- I do not act energetically in dream. My mood is always rather calm, or a slight joy within unknown anxiety.
- Slight pain, unimportant deaths, slight tension/pressure, either mine or anything else.
- School, school, school.

*Short-Term Goals:*

- Of course, having my first LD and more, dream-initiated though. (Succeeded)
- Actually making reality checks my main habit/personality. (Succeeded)
- Trying out some dream controls, messing up with my dreams.
- Preparing my dream control ability for my long-term goals.

*Long-Term Goals:*

- Understanding my personality, goals, feeling, etc. - how my subconscious really is.
- Understanding people psychologically, on their feelings. Better ways to learn friends and aid them.
- Composing songs (mainly piano pieces) in my dreams. (I usually compose songs on instinct whenever I'm daydreaming.)
- Being able to use lucid dreams as another ways to solve nagging real life problems. This can be almost anything. Whether school works I can't even think, or getting some ideas to use on my whatever. Who doesn't enjoy unlimited time to solve problems, with your creativity highly boosted and supported?
- Practicing piano (or any other things I do in real life) within lucid dreams.
- And of course, how did I miss this? Stress relief, doing some fun, typical things as other lucid dreamers would do: flying, etc.
- Creating imaginary world where I can live on with freedom.

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*

_Will write detailed one when I have time._

- Used to rarely dream recall any long dreams before this. More dreams recalled since start of learning LD, including old dreams I forgot.
- Current dream recall rate: 3 nights/week (only counting decent recall, decently long dream).
- A lucid dream since start of the lesson.

*Current Technique:*

DILD, with aid from MILD before sleeping.

Hoping myself with best luck on this!

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to intro class and to DV, AquaBlitz11!  :smiley: 

About dream signs, have you considered looking at broader categories like people, places, certain items, situations emotions? If your dreams have "unknown people" in them then this might as well be called a dream sign. To be able to catch such a dream sign, for example, try asking yourself during the day - who is this person, who do I know them. If it's a dream, it may be the case that a DC just came out of nowhere and is now playing whatever role you have assigned them. So, always be on the lookout and questioning. What am I doing? Where am I? Who is this?

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Thanks! I completely forgot about that either. Now it comes to conclusion that I actually have to RC on some people I talk to, thanks to my last night's dream. Game/Coding elements, or whatever I feel like it should be: dialog box for information and such, information on vision is also included. I guess strangers, minor pain and those elements are great dream sign to take care of. Sadly, last two are not easily found in real life.

Last night, near the end of the last dream, right when I warped back at my weirdly-organized dream house. I somehow managed to try doing a reality check, and really started questioning myself. However, whenever I try to think back where I was in x minutes ago, I usually close my eyes for a bit to relax myself, and that happened to wake me up. The moment I snapped to lucidity, a bit to feel, everything started collapsing. I tried to get myself back to dreaming calmly, couldn't help but feel that I'll wake up soon, so I just tried to gather all the scenes I can recall before waking up. (Imagine rapid scene transitions) Though, it's not really hard thing to fix, not a problem.

Whichever way, my RC has yet to be enough mindful, or if it is, then not enough often. I always get urge to do RC whenever I'm at relaxed state (as though last night when I was back home, in my dream). But not really when doing something exciting/interesting/etc, for example, gaming, typing this chunk, etc. Is there any way to aid me overcoming this?

Overall, for sake of progress tracking, this night is great comparing to all other nights. Vivid dream, dream signs confirmation, one more step to lucidity, decent recall which also links to my another old forgotten dream. Let's get better tonight.

Are there any chances I should actually make a workbook on DILD subforums, or just stay here? I'm pretty sure I'll dedicate myself to DILD since WILD is highly not suited for my both daytime and night-time routine.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

For sake of progress tracking,

As of August 8th 2015, I find MILD relying on DILD is one of major requirements for me to actually recall dreams. Being able to recall dreams would mean general awareness, a bit of consciousness waking up in my dream life. Last night (and any other nights) I slept on with too much in head, I noticed I failed to concentrate on mantras and tried getting back. Whichever way, I still slept on without actually doing anything. I also find mantras about dreaming vividly work better than actually telling myself to lucid. So far, August 6th was best step. For now, I'm still feeling problems on reality checks. Amount is now quite at its minimum. Trying to improve this.

Tonight shall be better. Nighty night.

----------


## NyxCC

> Thanks! I completely forgot about that either. Now it comes to conclusion that I actually have to RC on some people I talk to, thanks to my last night's dream. Game/Coding elements, or whatever I feel like it should be: dialog box for information and such, information on vision is also included. I guess strangers, minor pain and those elements are great dream sign to take care of. Sadly, last two are not easily found in real life.



That's good! For the dream signs that are not present in your life, you can just think about them or even better repeat a mantra. For example, I have a mantra "I see weird animals, I realize that I'm dreaming". The weird animals category encompasses all animals that I don't usually run into on a daily basis.  :tongue2:  You can also try visualizing your dream signs and imagine you become lucid upon encountering them.





> Last night, near the end of the last dream, right when I warped back at my weirdly-organized dream house. I somehow managed to try doing a reality check, and really started questioning myself. However, whenever I try to think back where I was in x minutes ago, I usually close my eyes for a bit to relax myself, and that happened to wake me up. The moment I snapped to lucidity, a bit to feel, everything started collapsing. I tried to get myself back to dreaming calmly, couldn't help but feel that I'll wake up soon, so I just tried to gather all the scenes I can recall before waking up. (Imagine rapid scene transitions) Though, it's not really hard thing to fix, not a problem.



This is great progress! Your practices are becoming part of your dreams. Keep it up!  :smiley: 





> Whichever way, my RC has yet to be enough mindful, or if it is, then not enough often. I always get urge to do RC whenever I'm at relaxed state (as though last night when I was back home, in my dream). But not really when doing something exciting/interesting/etc, for example, gaming, typing this chunk, etc. Is there any way to aid me overcoming this?



Again, I like to use a mantra during such activities. My point is if, I were to dream I am playing a video game, I want to realize this is a dream. So I just repeat a mantra to realize, but you can actually repeat any mantra like "slow down, look around" or "notice things, etc." during the game and it has to make you more aware. 





> Are there any chances I should actually make a workbook on DILD subforums, or just stay here? I'm pretty sure I'll dedicate myself to DILD since WILD is highly not suited for my both daytime and night-time routine.



The intro class encompasses most techniques, so you can stay here if you like. If you need extra help, then you can enroll at other classes too.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Not much to note for August 8th 2015 night, except failed false awakening lucid attempts. (Read Fabricated World) Dreams' vividness is gradually increasing every nights. More dream recalls.

Yet also for August 9th 2015, I had been working for 13 hours non-stop. Slept at 1 AM, awake at 6:30 AM. Stressed too much, didn't get great sleep. Couldn't recall any dreams for this night, not even a tad bit.

I'm quite afraid I won't get enough sleep tonight also. Assignments, lovely.

----------


## NyxCC

I read you journal entry. This is really good stuff, Aquablitz! You were litterally one hair away from lucidity. I can absolutely relate to the going to sleep trying to ld FA. In fact, on several occasions I've been having really funny and weird in-dream wilds. Like I would try to ld in the dream, transition to another scene and then since I expect this to be the dream already, my awareness rises up and I have a normal lucid dream. Weird thing the mind!  :smiley:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

August 10th 2015 night, another night for me to get tired. I slept at 2 AM of August 11st due to works and such. Couldn't remember anything except fragment that I was in my Math class as I sensed transition to another place. False awakening again as my body reacted to mom's call in waking life. I found myself in my bedroom, but it looked dark, as if I naturally woke up on 2 AM. I quickly checked clock on my bed and it said somewhere around that. Looked few more times and found it skipping every hour. Knew that I _should_ be dreaming, but I woke up in waking life soon after that. 6:30 AM, right time to get prepared for another day of boring school. Of course, I'm more than just exhausted to get out of bed.

Most false awakenings happen when someone tries to wake me up, but fails to let me recognize it fully. Anyways, before I can take advantage of it, I can already feel my physical body and headache. At least, I'm going to get full rest tonight.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

August 11th 2015 night, recalled absolutely nothing. As I have whole day today, I'll trying out awareness practice. Essentially, all-day if possible. Things will go well tonight!

----------


## NyxCC

Hopefully you will be able to catch up on sleep. This is very important for both recall and lucidity. About the false awakenings, I agree that they present an opportunity, especially if you have them relatively often. Be sure to incorporate the habit of RCing every time you wake up irl, and if possible do multiple RCs. If you catch an ld, don't worry about waking up - in 1 or 5 mins of ld time you can actually accompish a lot. I know that because I sometimes get quite a few tasks done in between snoozes.  :smiley:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 12th 2015 night:*
Not too often for me. They are only cases when I'm exceptionally tired and have to wake up due to external stimuli. Still looking forward to it with my usual morning RC! As for last night's progress, I can finally recall some dreams again after 2-3 days of low/no recalls. Also, I'm finally able to recall a dream before my natural awakening at 3 AM. Length is not too satisfying yet, but I believe this is great sign. Anything could be looked upon, here. (Sadly, I haven't made any uses of my physical dream journal since a dream before Fabricated World.) Gonna recall more tonight!

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 13th 2015 night:*
Still improving my recalls as they're getting better and better! Though I don't feel too well on how I don't really RC in situations, I'm just forgetting them. Haven't actually set specific stimuli that should appear in dream to remind me of reality checking, so there I am. According to most dreams and  this to confirm my dream signs. I'm just hoping my mindfulness on RC actually improve, now. Let's go for it tonight, shall we?

----------


## NyxCC

That's good to hear! If you feel like you are forgetting to RC, try setting specific times for RCs - whether on a certain occasion like entering new room or when meeting a person. And of course, you can also set a real alarm to remind you or if you have one of these sport activity tracker armbands with a vibe - that can do it too.  :smiley:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 14th 2015 night:*
That would be an ideal, thanks. For last night's progress, *cough* *copied*




> As for current progress, didn't recall a decent one for last night. Slept at 11 PM. Woke up once at 3:54 AM, noticing some fragments in my head for two different dreams. Though, I completely forgot them when I checked the time. Couldn't help but continued sleeping. Woke up at 6:48 AM, only remembered a fragment where I was right at exam. Asked a friend some questions, stepped in the room and sit on 8th leftmost seat counting from the board. A column consisted 12 seats, unknown amount for columns. Somehow heard my mom calling me and I woke up from that, though my mom didn't even try to wake me up. Maybe I should just stop checking time and such while attempting to recall. Glad I can start feeling multiple dreams though.



*August 15th 2015 night:*
Not much. Felt a bit disappointed on how I never realized cues, even from whole chance out there. Dream consisted everything I needed, especially letters and clocks. I started feeling that my dream sign might have changed, who knows? My old dream sign starts disappearing, and school one starts coming in. There comes my another dream journal.

----------


## NyxCC

I remember when I was trying to RC for classmates - one of my dream signs, I would have weeks of no such dream signs. Then as I started ignoring looking for DS they started showing up again. I don't tink there's really a pattern to the appearance of most dream signs, especially the ones you don't think about or encounter irl. But for the ones that you think before bed or during the day - the chances of them showing up should be higher. Don't forget to think this could be a dream when encountering these, so it hopefully incubates in the dream as well.  :smiley:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Ah, right. For last night, I didn't have chance to get enough sleep. Took a nap for 2 hours from 6 PM to 8 PM once. Actually slept at 3:30 AM, woke up at 6:30 AM. Absolutely no recalls. Recovering it tonight as I should have more time to spare on sleeping.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 17th 2015 night:* Recalled nothing. Slept at 11 PM. Woke up at 2 AM, 4 AM, 7 AM.
*August 18th 2015 night:* Two dreams recognized. Woke up once at 5:30 AM. Remembered things. Was about to write down to journal then forgot about them, failed to recall them back again. Went back to bed, took me 10-20 minutes to fall asleep (for some reason). Another fragment showed my suspect for reality due to super weird situation that myself in dream wouldn't even accept. Woke up abruptly from my mom at 6:45 AM though.

----------


## NyxCC

I can see you are noticing your natural wakes. That is good! On those occasions where you can't recall anything, keep still and clear your mind - see if any impressions come to you - any feelings, fleeting images, etc. Once you get hold of something, focus on it and it will help bring back the rest of the dream. You can also try asking yourself questions like "did I dream about _____", say, an animal, an interesting person, place. Run through some of your common dream signs and see if anything feels more recent.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 19th-20th 2015 night* - Recalled no dreams for those nights. Recalled a dream from long time ago, which I forgot I used to recall.
*August 21st 2015 night* - Nothing to say much. It's now paying off. Although, there's a thing I'm not really sure about. There are always cases where I can't tell if it was just visualization I made up, or it was a lucid dream. Things mostly happen when I wake up in real life and decided to do something similarly to DEILD. I can still feel myself lying in bed with external senses co-operating, things are dark. Senses in my dream are weak, but still exist. If last night was just wild imagination, it would feel quite wasted. Anyways, since this one felt pretty different from other possible nights, unmistakable feeling, I should be able to call this a lucid dream.

Let tonight be another night!

----------


## NyxCC

That was definitely a lucid dream, congrats Aquablitz!  :smiley:  Apart from that, I can relate somewhat to the dream feeling like a visualization. A while ago, I was practicing visualization exercises on a daily basis and at that point was getting really good at it and it was also starting to impact my dreams in terms increased dream control and also other effects. During that same period, I had a couple of lucids that just felt like a visualization, like I was holding the dream in my mind's eye but at the same time I was fully in. It was a very peculiar dream feeling.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 22nd 2015 night* - Slept at 11 pm. Woke up on 4:40 am with no dream recalls. Actually, I somehow forgot them right at moment I tried to recall after realizing I woke up (woke up few seconds before even realizing). 7.20 am with a dream recalled, playing game is now back on my dreams.
*August 23rd 2015 night* - Slept at 10:30 pm. Woke up on 4:30 am with no dream recalls, except some weird sound fragment and light feeling of flying. Took me half an hour to continue sleeping, woke up on 6:20 am with decent dream recalls. Back to our classroom thingy, I got an interesting question for theories and such. Couldn't remember it to real life or else it would have been great thing for me.  :tongue2:  Geez, if I could remember it.

Don't have time to write dream journals here right now. Will find time to, soon.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 24th 2015 night* - Recalled two dreams, thanks to natural awakenings.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

I just feel that sleeping later than usual for a night would destroy my dream recalls. Had to sleep at 2:30 AM on August 25th and got only 4 hours of sleep, no recalls that night. Slept at 10:45 PM last night, woke consciously up once at 3:30 AM, and at 6:30 AM. Still no recalls though.

----------


## NyxCC

Yes, it is possible that a fluctuating sleep schedule might have a negative effect on recall. Going to bed too late and at inconsitent times usually has the worst such impact. Hope it's a one off thing for you and they are not giving you excessive amount of homework. I can relate to staying up all night to study.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

I just hope I don't get to sleep late any time soon, at least in this week.  :tongue2:  I've recently done my Month #1 summary to summarize the progress. I'll be filling out dream journals I haven't written here soon. As for last night's progress, I slept at 10:30 PM and woke up at 6:10 AM. Recalled a fragment right before waking up. That's all... seriously. Going for recovering dream recall rate tonight.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

I just noticed I haven't posted here for a while. Let me get on it, I guess.

*August 28th 2015 night*
Went to bed at 10 PM, probably took me half an hour to fall asleep. Awake at 2 AM, recalled a fragment. Went to sleep and woke up earlier at 7 AM. Recalled a fragment of false awakening, and probably other dream. Though, I couldn't really assure if another thing was really a dream, or something that came up when I tried to recall.

*August 29th 2015 night*
Went to bed at 9:30 PM, took half an hour to fall asleep. Recalled a long dream with short, tiny lucidity sparking from time to time. Interesting one this time, finally dream that weren't just classes! Woke up at 7 AM. I'll write dream journal of this soon, whenever I have time.

*August 30th 2015 night*
Slept at 11 PM, awake at 3:30 AM and 6:30 AM. Recalled no dreams, no fragments at all. However, while noting things down to my phone with random thoughts. I recalled a dream from long time ago, which I used to have (recalled) and forgot it. Sadly, I can't remember much details, just only the place it took and main plot. Still, there's always question... "was that what I dream about for this night?"

I just realized also... procrastinating, being too lazy to write down progresses here actually back me down. For some reason, not doing something I've been doing for habit, would make me completely forget the objective that links with it. In this case, lucid dreaming.  :tongue2:  Well, there I come. Let's go for better progress tonight, actually lucid dream, eh?

----------


## NyxCC

How is the day ld work coming along?

----------


## AquaBlitz11

As always, I've been practicing awareness and such, including RC. Going on with constant/slowly increasing rate. Repeating intentions throughout RCs.

----------


## NyxCC

That's great! Keep up the good work, Aquablitz! What you do accumulates over time and will start to show up in dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

*August 31st 2015 night*
Sleeping: 10:30 PM. Awake: 6:30 AM.
I was actually awake once before this, but fell asleep soon afterwards. Didn't take note of time. Of course, I forgot this fragment when I woke up another time.

*September 1st 2015*
Sleeping: 10:45 PM. Awake: 5:30 AM. So there, recalled one long dream before my awakening. That was quite interesting. This also made me remember a dream from quite some time ago.

After that, I just realized I talked to my friends about one of dream fragments by September 1st's evening.. I couldn't recall right now on what it was. However, dream content did happen in real life. It could be a dream fragment from either 30th or 31st. Argh, memory please.

There goes another night!

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Recently, I've been quite bored with my progress. I didn't feel enough eager for lucid dreaming. It was probably how someone would feel mildly obsessed with the subject at first, but soon to feel neutral. I didn't know what to do, so I could only follow my routine chores. I just read through workbooks. Seeing people's progress on both day and night practice, people's success and failure. Until I stumbled upon some new one's, it turned into a slap for my face. What was I doing? Was I even aware of what I was trying? Was I letting myself unconsciously run on the same spot without going forward? Why didn't I notice I was doing absolutely nothing, and blaming environment for my failed attempts? I looked around myself, seeing newcomers starting out with higher speed. They were getting faster and faster. Was it me who was slowing down? Have I put my maximum effort or did I just say things without doing? I couldn't even answer my questions clearly.

My self-competition spirit woke me up. That actually made me feel eager to try things out again. The difference would be how I pour my effort to it. Well, sometimes, we need to see some reflection of our effort to wake up. I finally am. So there! I can finally sort my life out, so it feels a bit less busier. That way, I can also start working on lucid dreaming again. What could feel better than seeing my own progress?

For sake of progress tracking, September 2nd 2015 night. I slept at 10 PM and woke up at 6:30 AM by the next day. Recalled a long dream, with dream signs occurring. Sadly, I failed to recognize them while they ran through me for half an (dream) hour. There goes next attempt on September 3rd 2015, last night. I slept at 10:20 PM and woke up at 6:20 AM by next day. Recalled two dreams. Thanks to brief awakening when I was trying to recall a dream then fell asleep fast.

However, I do have a question. I've been wondering, how does separation of each dream feel? In case I'm trying to recall more dreams which follows each without a brief awakening. How do we know actual start and end of each dream? I can only feel that there was something before what I could recall in term of chronological. Does it normally feel like this, even if I didn't see them being formed first? That's all, just about dream recall.

I just realized, I should actually make some dream-specific goal for my lucid ones. Since my first lucid, I'm pretty sure I can do a decent dream control. So, I'll probably use it for some real life advantages. I haven't come up with nice idea for my piano arrangement I've to use soon yet. So, that's it! It's interesting to see how my subconscious can replicate myself playing a piano like a boss. (I just wish I could do that in real life. Is it possible to have my subconscious training my muscle memory, via dreams?) _-cough-_ Enough I guess. Got some motivation to lucid *tonight*.  ::D:  100% working way to produce a lucid dream. Seriously, Aqua, believe me.

----------


## NyxCC

Great review, Aquablitz! I'm happy you have found some motivation from reading other people's experiences. I usually wouldn't recommend comparing oneself to others as I feel every person is unique, has their own pace, etc. However, one can certainly learn a lot by reading about the journeys of others and be inspired from them.  :smiley: 





> However, I do have a question. I've been wondering, how does separation of each dream feel? In case I'm trying to recall more dreams which follows each without a brief awakening. How do we know actual start and end of each dream? I can only feel that there was something before what I could recall in term of chronological. Does it normally feel like this, even if I didn't see them being formed first? That's all, just about dream recall



If you were to have an utopically perfect recall, which none of us do but we can sometimes have a glimpse of what's that like, then one REM period would actually be equal to one dream with a lot of scene changes. There is usually a sort of connection between the different scenes too, like an object or theme would reappear, the whole dream would just flow from one event to another. But in reality, it is difficult to remember that. Sometimes the transitions from one scene to another will be accompanied by a brief blackout. It is during this blackouts that it's the hardest to maintain consciousness in lucids as well as nlds. The result is fragmented recall. 

Anyways, this not something to really worry about. Just try to remember as much as you can from any separate scene, run it through your mind several times. That often sparks a few more memories. It's best to work backwards with the scenes, trying to recall the most recent one first and then going back to as far as you can remember. Don't worry if you can't recall anything more after a bit, but keep practicing this back and forth method which is a great drill to improve recall in general.  

Great idea about playing the piano! Having something to look forward to in your dream is a great motivational force and an induction tech in itself!  ::D:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

That would be how I'll motivate myself. Thanks for all the answers! Time to share out some progress!

September 4th 2015 night. I slept at 10:30 PM. I wasn't able to withstand gravitational force of my bed. Managed to recall a dream or two in my natural awakening. However, I forgot them all when I woke up at 7:30 AM. Sadly, I wasn't even able to recall my last dream. Shouldn't have continued sleeping. >< _-threw the pillow-_

Actually, things were interesting for September 5th 2015 night. Finally, FINALLY, another lucid to note! Recalled two dreams, with natural awakening separating. One of them was marked lucid. I was lucid (almost) all of the time as it was false awakening. I tried some dream controlling. I could effortlessly fly and did TK. That's great! Since my last lucid dream, I was able to spawn a dream character. I don't have to worry about dream controls then, I guess. It could be practiced and used for much better things. The thing right now would be my attempt to narrow the gap between each lucid dream.

brb lemme celebrate my lucidity in my own mind  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Yay, that's fanstastic, Aquablitz, congrats on the ld and the effortless dream control!  ::goodjob::

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Valleys come after hills, yay! Actually, nothing to celebrate. Sadly, I couldn't recall any dreams for last two nights. I recalled few fragments, but someone startled me on my wake up. Failed to concentrate so, gg, all lost. I tried my best recalling them. Anyways, two nights of dreams lost doesn't mean no more recalls onward. I'm willing to recall at least a dream or two tonight. Of course, putting more practices into it; I haven't concentrated too much on my intentions last time. Hoping best luck for myself. If I'm in another lucid dream, I'll simply go off with some higher dream controls. Fly, or anything I could think of by that moment. It feels much easier than getting lucid for me.  :tongue2: 

Recently, my dreams have shifted back to something illogical. That's great! I don't feel any stress from school right now. Although, I've problem recognizing dream signs. So, I'll just keep list of dream sign ranges I've found right now.
Game contentsBeing at schoolBeing at hotel (or anywhere for occasional camp)School friendsHaving conversations with strangers, as if we were friends/acquaintance
I'd love few more dreams recalled to strike some of them out.

Talking about dream signs, I wonder about one thing: dream guides. What's dream guide, actually? (dream characters there, not forum usergroups) I haven't been able to confirm the definitions for most people out there. People talk about them out of sudden without proper, fixed meaning. Dreams are getting more interesting as I continue to learn. Persistent dream characters... and such. I'd be happy to know some about this.

*EDIT:* I decided I should do a detailed overview. Just to remind myself of my goals and my progress. It can be found in my DILD class workbook.

----------


## NyxCC

There is no strict definition of dream guides. Usually, these are persistent characters that seem smarter and are more helpful than the rest of DCs. They can be present in both your lds as well as nlds. You never know when one of these will appear, so be on the lookout!  :smiley:  

You can check Huy's DJ for examples of persitent rhealms and characters.

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals

----------


## AquaBlitz11

This was a pretty rough week. 4 nights straight with no recalls, from September 6th to 9th. Things were better for last night. Slept at 10:45 PM. Awake once at 5 AM due to sudden rain/thunderstorm. Actually, it took me few minutes in bed to realize I was awake. My mind was already filled with random thoughts. However, I completely forgot them. I couldn't recall a single dream fragment when I realized it. I just checked the time and continued sleeping on.

Woke up at 6:45 AM with a long dream. Interestingly, I did reality checks multiple times. It worked but I failed to conclude things in the way I should. Well, say. I was in a school, and I felt like snoozing off in class. I concluded that I fell asleep without noticing in class due to huge fatigue building up. (Nice, kid. How the hell did teachers not see you?) I could only think of exploring and a messing people up with controls. Of course, I did some. I woke up later, in my dream classroom. Ooooh, Inception. The dream continued a bit until I actually woke up.

With that, I couldn't say I was lucid. It was something like... dreaming about having a lucid dream. I wasn't aware or conscious by that time. Still, it was a great experience. Great to finally recall something by 6:45 AM. I wasn't expecting Five Nights at No Recalls.

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds crazy! Yes, it's possible to get those dream-within-a-dream dreams  :Boggle: . Ultimately, it's up to you to determine whether it was lucid or not based on how your awareness feels at the moment. You get to know these awareness variations over time. 

Speaking of crazy, I had a dream with/about you. It was very confusing too. You were asleep in my dream and I was trying to send you a message through the tablet so that you can know it's a dream and do some dream goals. I wasn't quite sure in what place I was either. Totally missed out the most obvious conclusion.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Absolutely weird.  :tongue2: 

I'm quite disappointed with this week. It was like... a week with every single recall destroyed. Recalled once on 10th as noted on last post. Did recall another dream for last night, and a fragment which was far too little for me to link other stories in. Whichever way, no less than 2 dreams is enough. I would be so damned if I have a full week with no recall. I slept in too long, waking up 11 AM also. Probably a thanks to super long sleep. I still, should get back on my regular sleep pattern. I've been out of my road for quite some time, due to interest in some other things coming up.

Felt a bit less motivated right now, finals coming up in a week also. Still, I'll keep on trying, at least with dream recalls. Lucidity is still my goal!

----------


## NyxCC

Good luck on the finals! Also, you never know, you still might be able to catch an FA an turn it into a luciid.  :smiley:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

The valley was real. I wasn't just motivated enough. September 13th and 14th with no recalls, both sleeping at 11 PM and awake at 6:30 AM. However, I recalled a fragment from last night. I slept at 11 AM. I woke up at... err... assuming it was 6 AM via lighting and such. I'm sure it wasn't false awakening. Slept on, remembered a fragment. Woke up again at 7:20 AM due to mom trying to wake me up. That was sure late to get prepared for busy life. Still... not quite satisfied with how I'm still stuck down here yet.

Good to note that I reminded myself of another old dream. Just from staring at my closet on September 15th 2015, thinking about dreams. Couldn't remember too much details, unlike those memorable dreams.

I just thought of something while I was showering. Well, I guess it's probably time to try WILD; including some small WBTBs. Of course, this feels much more exciting than this week of nothingness. Even though I might get nothing, I can feel the excitement. Time to take it serious, I guess? So there, I'm heading off to try out some WILD when I'm woken up. Let's see how would this new experience be.  ::D: 

I'd be so damned if I find myself much better with WILD than DILD, like.. surprising result.  :tongue2:

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds like a good plan!  :smiley:  Best of luck and a ton of lds, whether wilds or dilds.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

So, by that night. I did some WBTB, of course! But how so, my poor prospective memory. I almost forgot to try out WILD when I woke up in the middle of night. Still, I did try. Not enough effort, leading me into falling asleep unconsciously. Almost matching what I did in first days of newbie LD attempts.  :tongue2:  Still, by next morning, I recalled two fragments from separate dreams. Sadly, I couldn't recall anything more than that, except relating to my another forgotten dream. Finally recalled a full dream last night, and somehow reminded me of another old dream. And, now, I feel I'm back on my feet. My dream recall should raise up to its usual average. Geez, I hate the valleys. Anyways, let myself be lucid tonight!

----------


## AquaBlitz11

September 18th 2015 night. A night with longest recall I've ever had. Still, I had problem connecting each scene though. It felt like any of other scenes can be connected to current one. I decided to put my dream up in form of Mental Map Recall. It they were actually separate dreams... Perhaps, memory can mess up sometimes.

I didn't recall too much from last night. Just some fragments before waking up. Anyways, still, it seems like I can define my dream signs clearly again. It would be... same thing: game elements, school/classes. I only have to make sure I don't get lost in complex plots which make me forget about awareness.  :tongue2:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Sorry for digging into old posts. Thanks to my inactivity here. I was too lazy to put up my dreams on Dreamviews. Now, I'm just going to work my way up to today. However, I came across something I've noted on my phone.





> Speaking of crazy, I had a dream with/about you. It was very confusing too. You were asleep in my dream and I was trying to send you a message through the tablet so that you can know it's a dream and do some dream goals. I wasn't quite sure in what place I was either. Totally missed out the most obvious conclusion.



I feel this was somehow connected to a false awakening fragment under all those long dreams which I forgot to talk about. Well, let's just nevermind that.  :tongue2: 

For progress tracking's sake, my dream recall is now on its constant rate.. I feel that I can recall at least a dream per night. If not, then at least a solid fragment. Recalled a dream last night from natural awakening at 2:31 AM. (I actually set my alarm clock at 2:45 AM for WBTB. RIP.) Of course, it contained my usual dream signs. Sadly, I didn't recognize them in my dream. Waking up at 6:30 AM, I also recalled a fragment of where I had been, but I couldn't remember what I was doing.

A dream per night isn't high, actually. However, it's still pleasing to recall dreams reliably every night. I'm aiming for more tonight. Tonight is a month mark to my first lucid dream, eh? So, let's get lucid tonight also!

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Not a lucid dream, but nice progress. Thanks to a break between each exam, finals. I slept at 11 PM. I was supposed to wake up at 3:45 AM. But due to low sound for WBTB, I didn't wake up at all. I woke up at 5 AM, felt the dream lingering. However, I couldn't make a solid image out of it. Thus, no actual recalls.

I continued sleeping on, attempted WILDs.  It was almost successful, but my consciousness dragged me out. Whenever I realized my dreams were formed, I would automatically come back and felt my body sleeping. Thus, waking up.

I gave up, slept unconsciously with those mantras repeated. Woke up another time at 7 AM with a long dream recall. As always, dream contents were more than too much to make me lucid. I still failed to recognize them. My real life body's sensation even came inside my dream. That made the whole dream felt funny, and I was a jerk there. I even ended up suiciding in embarrassment by jumping off from my school building's second floor. RIP life.

I could recall a fragment/dream also. Sadly, I forgot it as I continued sleeping. Woke up another time at 8:35 AM. At school again, seriously, if I had better prospective memory. -facepalm- I did make an intention to realize I was dreaming if I was at school, but I never recognized them. So, that was another dream. Finally got out of my bed.

So, a total of 4 dreams recognized, excluding those WILD starts. 2 dreams recalled on my last wake-up. It was quite pleasing. Still, if I could get lucid. I'd love improving my prospective memory though I don't have an idea on how I should do it. Specifying tasks didn't work well. My everyday life consists two types of actions: 1) those that appeared once in a blue moon, 2) those that appeared all throughout my day (includes what I'm doing here right now).

Lucidity is there, not too far from my reach. Lucid tonight!

----------


## NyxCC

Happy lucidversary!  :smiley:  These are pretty good results, especially with only month worth of training. Keep up the good work, Aquablitz!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Thank you!

Progress tracking. Recalled two dreams on September 22nd, 2015. Recalled two dreams and a fragment on September 23rd, 2015. And, from this point, seemed like waking life interests did interfere, recalled a fragment on September 24th, 2015. A solid fragment on 25th. Recalled a long dream last night, however, not detailed. Also, _a lot of_ small fragments/short dreams due to my naps after waking up. I'm not used to sleeping at midnight.  :tongue2:  Still glad I didn't wake up after noon on weekends, though.

Of course, after a long streak of multiple dreams per night recalls. I can feel the rate backing down to a dream/few fragments per night. It's much more reliable, comparing with my last valleys. Also, to be honest. I start feeling that I'm aiming for dream recalls rather than lucid. Not sure if my subconscious decides lucidity as high priority or not. Reality checks are still an unforgotten habit, I'm glad.  :tongue2: 

Slow and steady progress should work best for my lazy lifestyle so I won't burn myself out. Anyways, let's get better tonight!

*Edit:* I don't feel well going back few weeks ago to write down my dreams on DV. My phone notes should be enough. Not even a motivation to write down Month #2 Summary like before. Would it be fine if I just let it like that?

----------


## NyxCC

No worries about the journalling online. As far as the summary is concerned, I'd recommend writing down something short for yourself to see where you are and what you want to do next.  :smiley:

----------


## AquaBlitz11

There were countless things to pursue. They could pop up from time to time, depending on what I did. Long piano training sessions, practicing Chess skills1, administering my Terraria servers, coding system plugins, reading some nice novels2, adding more things to my fantasy and much more; I could spend my whole day for that. My established sleeping schedule went down to trash. I unconsciously replaced my LD thoughts with my interests and even forgot them.

I aimed for a week of vacation out of dreamland. Those dream recalls popped up on occasion to remind me of a time limit. However, I decided to put them off with this lovely excuse: "You know. I don't want to keep tracking my attempts with halfway effort. Get all or nothing.". On the other hand, I felt uneasy so I questioned my subconscious mind. Was LD held with high priority, but I tried to act like I didn't care? I continued on with my natural choice: excuses.

Just this morning as I journaled two dreams, I scrolled up along my notes and... Wait, sir. Was the date written correctly? Ermagawd, almost two weeks! TWO, WEEKS! 18 days left before my next month count which I should have gotten at least another lucid dream. I double-checked with myself if I've done my tasks already. So, yes. Time to officially return has arrived.

I needed to write some words to keep me up, to prevent me from being lazy. Seeing my self-promise messages broken last time was quite uneasy. This kind of motivation used to help me before. Thus, these long paragraphs here hereby stated that I'm now back on my track to put my effort as much as possible. I believe I'll be able to keep myself up this time, so... Let's do it tonight!

Absolute tonight goal! (Wait, it's 1 AM already.) Yes, I think I should have some concrete goals to achieve instead of waiting for my lucid dream just to try out some dream controls. To get back on my track, tonight, let me recall at least two dreams! Worst case scenario would be one, surely not zero. Still being a bit passive on getting lucid, but if it appears, be sure to confirm my curiosity noted on previous posts.

That's all I would write for tonight's attempts. I'll be sure to keep making progress as I usually did.


*Spoiler* for _Progress Summary_: 



September 27th, 2015. I slept at midnight and woke up at 6:45 AM. Zero recalls.
September 28th, 2015. I slept at 2 AM of 29th and woke up at 12 PM. Two fragments but I didn't note them down; forgot.
September 29th, 2015. I slept at 1 AM of 30th and woke up at 10:45 AM. Zero recalls.
September 30th, 2015. I slept at midnight and woke up at 9 AM. A fragment recalled.
October 1st, 2015. I slept at midnight and woke up at 9:45 AM. One recognized awakening not noted. A dream and another fragment recalled.
October 2nd, 2015. I slept at 11 PM and woke up at 9 AM. Zero recalls.
October 3rd, 2015. I slept at 11 PM and woke up at 10 AM. One recognized awakening not noted. A dream recalled.
October 4th, 2015. I slept at 2:30 AM of 5th and woke up at 12 AM. One recognized awakening not noted. Zero recalls.
October 5th, 2015. I slept at 3 AM of 6th and woke up at 11 AM. One recognized awakening not noted. A dream forgotten. Two dreams recalled.
October 6th, 2015. I'm pretty sure I'll sleep somewhere after midnight. It's already 1 AM of 8th when I'm writing this.

Since I've been sleeping around midnight to 2 AM lately, I guess I'll just stick to this. I always get at least 8 hours of sleep regardless.



_______________
1. Don't blame me. I'm relatively new to this, but thanks to those stories which encouraged me to try this.
2. Something I should've discovered a year ago. Too late to party. People already forgot about this.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

> let me recall at least two dreams! Worst case scenario would be one, surely not zero.



Hehehehe...HAHAAHAHAHA-ack-hack *cough* *cough*

Zero recalls, sadly. October 7th, 2015 night, also zero recalls. Weird. I wasn't expecting this. Anyways, I tried my best and finally got it. Thanks to a brief, unrecognized awakening that I continued to sleep and chained the dream. I managed to become a bit more aware of my actions. It let me to a reality check and I knew _it_. That, a second later, everything collapsed. It seemed that my real-life hands also moved as I did a reality check. So, I could conclude that as just _already awake_ before dream even faded. Of course, it was a very long, detailed dream. Although, while I was running the details in my head, most of them started disappearing. So, finally, this entry wasn't anything special. But hey, finally got back on recalls!

As this happened, I had to think about changing my routine back to old one: sleep at 10 PM, wake up around 7 AM. My current routine is 2 AM sleep, 11 AM awake. It might be a troublesome routine, but I feel fine with this. My imagination flows at night and I can still get my > 8 hours sleep. However, the main problem is I can't really time my WBTB. Worse, if, hypothetically, 4.5 hours is needed, I don't really want to wake myself up around 6 AM. Sunlight sucks, though. I'm finding a workaround. Actually, I guess I'll just try to find my natural awakenings throughout the night. How could I forget about that?

That's all for three nights.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

October 9th, 2015 night, slept at 3 AM managed to recall another long dream by 11 AM. More vivid details, especially my physical sensation. As for last night (3 AM sleep), I woke up somewhere around dawn but I wasn't quite self-aware that time. Managed to recall a dream with dreamy state going on, but I slept on unconsciously. Woke up, forgot that dream, recalled a fragment (12 AM).

Also, recently, I've noticed that school exams played more parts in my dreams. Actually, most of my dream recalls started with finishing exams then went on being crazy. Most game/fantasy elements, especially one that came by recently also played some parts in my dream. And, importantly, physical sensation. Myself in my dream would be quite power-drained. Last two nights, I managed to get the same sensation as not having slept for a few days. I even almost collapsed in my dream. All of these identified, and I'm going to notice them for my lucid dreams.

A week until my next semester starts, this is where I have to start tuning my schedule back. I'll slowly try to sleep earlier each day and make 10 PM my usual sleeping time. In case of my dreaming life, I'm trying to make my recalls reliable like usual. Practicing self-awareness and such. Of course, lucidity is my main goal. Let's just make some progress!

----------


## AquaBlitz11

And there came a long break of progress tracking since nothing special happened. From October 10th to 14th, I kept on sleeping around 2-3 AM as always. Managed to recall a long dream or multiple fragments each night, pretty reliable. Although, I didn't sleep at all on 15th due to colds and such ignoring my needs to sleep. (Yo, bad kid.) That was quite a chance to fix my bedtime, so I started sleeping earlier as of next nights. Although, nowadays, I still sleep around 11 PM to midnight due to huge workloads.

After a week or two of reliable recalls, once my school started, they were sent to trash. Sadly, I wasn't able to recall any dreams with those abrupt alarm clocks. Still trying my best to get back. Whether way, lucidity is always my goal, and I'm really moving into it. So there!

----------

